
Show HN: Nestor – Hosted Hubot for Slack - iamclovin
https://www.asknestor.me
======
imalex
Does it follow the Three Laws?

------
masnick
Is there pricing information anywhere? I couldn't find it.

~~~
iamclovin
there isn't a public pricing page yet (i need to get to it), but once you sign
up, you can find it.

There's a free plan (limited to 5 powers that you can add to nestor). After
that, plans start at 25$ monthly

------
nikolay
The tight-coupling with Heroku is a huge drawback.

~~~
iamclovin
erm it's not coupled with Heroku at all? Where does it say that?

~~~
nikolay
Well, that's the impression the homepage creates. Where is my custom code
hosted?

~~~
iamclovin
ah hmm, will see how that perception can be changed.

Your custom code is hosted on AWS in sandboxed environments that are only
visible your team. But it has nothing to do with Heroku.

~~~
eropple
_> Your custom code is hosted on AWS in sandboxed environments that are only
visible your team._

As an infrastructural developer who has an ear to the ground with regards to
security concerns, I immediately don't trust unsubstantiated descriptions of
"sandboxed environments", especially not ones with regard to tools that may
become core to my business practices. Can you fully describe how you are
isolating these systems?

~~~
iamclovin
It's AWS Lambda in the background with proper IAM permissions set up so that
powers you add to your team are only accessible from within your team. Happy
to answer more questions or please email me at arun@asknestor.me

